# Aristocraft Switch Motor



## GWRman (May 20, 2010)

I am very new to G Scale and still very 'green'. However, I have just purchased an Aristocraft switch motor 11299, alas without a wiring diagram or voltage requirement. Can anyone advise please.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to the Aristo site, on the left menu, select instruction manuals, you want the one under track and switches, second one down. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, that's top secret information regulated as "munitions," and so, it is hidden in unrelated items. 

And so, you have to rely on a known brat to post the direct link: http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...itches.pdf


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had good luck with them. I find that the electric motor doesn't hold up well under outdoor conditions (I had to completely re-wire all of my Aristo switches after only two years of outdoor operations and the electric motors didn't even last a single season!) I'm not convinced that _any _electric motor will stand up to the elements! So far, I have resorted to manual ground throws but I am seriously looking at the possibility of pneumatic controlled switches.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*GWRman*


*Welcome to the "G"eezer Gauge fountain of information.......enjoy the swim.........*

*







* 
*PLEASE don't not go skinney dipping** in the fountain......*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You may encounter problems when using outdoors. later RJD


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree that they're less than desirable outside. I replaced them with home-made electromagnets, similar to what you'd find on a Lionel tinplate switch. Details on the website, somewhere on the model railroad portion of it. (I forget the link, bad case of CRS today!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcomd to MLS fron THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RAIL ROAD


----------

